# Rat Rack Design



## Maxwell (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

Just need final suggestions before beginning building on the weekend.

The plan is to have the following tubs
large tub on the top L 430 x W 320 x D 210 (Breeding Tub)
Four smaller tubs L 200 x W 320 D 210 (Birthing Tub)
Large tub on the bottom L 430 x W 320 x D 210 (Growing Out)

Breeding tub will have a ratio of two females to one male, 
Birthing tub will be single females.

Each girl will be moved down a stage on a two weekly basis.
This should give them a gap of 8 weeks before breeding again (will this be sufficient?)
Do you think this will work ?

Thanks Heaps.



View attachment RAT Cage.pdf


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 26, 2013)

How many are you planning to grow out at a time and to what age? They will breed from around 4 weeks of age so you will need to seperate sexes.


Rick


----------



## Maxwell (Jun 26, 2013)

Im going to kill at multiple stages, 
And hopefully have only females growing out


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 26, 2013)

Rack looks good but i would go with bigger tubs so you can hold more or keep more females with a male. A 600x400mm tub would go great and half size for birthing tubs.

Im yet to setup a breeding setup but have looked into it a bit.


Rick


----------



## Maxwell (Jun 26, 2013)

Finding the tubs is the problem, do you have any you can recommend?

this is the one im using
CRATE BLUE POLYPROPYLENE 22 LTR (0789 6643) | Blackwoods


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 26, 2013)

http://www.belldies.com.au/kitab/range/heavyduty.htm

These tubs (45ltr) are used by another member on this site that breeds in big numbers, seem to be a decent tub and they are aussie made.


Rick


----------



## Maxwell (Jun 26, 2013)

I did look at these

Only problem with these, is the handles prevent them from sliding the opposite way.

But i spose a dremel could sort that out.


----------



## congo_python (Jun 26, 2013)

Your better to have Males growing out as they grow quicker than females do..... weight wise.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 26, 2013)

mental said:


> I did look at these
> 
> Only problem with these, is the handles prevent them from sliding the opposite way.
> 
> But i spose a dremel could sort that out.



You could mod them but it may weaken them. If that is the problem i would setup 2 racks, an slowly buy tubs to suit your numbers (to save on cash). That way you can keep them long ways an have another rack with birthing tubs.


Rick


----------



## Maxwell (Jun 27, 2013)

What birthing tubs does everyone use. 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## wokka (Jun 27, 2013)

mental said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just need final suggestions before beginning building on the weekend.
> 
> ...



I think those tub sizes are small, even for mice. There needs to be some consideration to the animals space requirements. If you work it out it doesn't cost a lot more to to build a birthing rack for say 400 x 600 tubs as opposed to 200 x 400 tubs. The investment in the larger tub size will be offset by the reduced cleaning labour. Whilst the economic considerations are important they should be considered in conjunction with animal welfare and ethics.


----------



## wokka (Jun 27, 2013)

Just as chasing the cheapest widget encourages and supports the unethical production and labour practices with the constant downward price spiral. I try to avoid buying goods which are produced with child and slave labour and which have no regard for environmental costs although I admit it is often difficult to know. Cost of production needs to be considered with more consideration than just dollars particularly when dealing with voiceless animals. Those racks look fine if you tripple the scale and if that costs an extra 10 cents a rat then remember that is one of the reasons we live in Australia!


----------



## Maxwell (Jun 27, 2013)

I fully agree, i would rather buy australia product anyday. 
But these days its hard to work out which is and which isnt.

Thanks wokka, 

What size birthing tubs do you use?


----------



## wokka (Jun 27, 2013)

mental said:


> I fully agree, i would rather buy australia product anyday.
> But these days its hard to work out which is and which isnt.
> 
> Thanks wokka,
> ...


I use 60cm x 40 cm with 1 female in each.I know that is over twice the size of what many keepers use but by the time you have 8 weaners with mum i wouldn't like to see much less.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 28, 2013)

wokka said:


> I use 60cm x 40 cm with 1 female in each.I know that is over twice the size of what many keepers use but by the time you have 8 weaners with mum i wouldn't like to see much less.



I'm going to build a rack of 8 45ltr kitab tubs, size of occupants will vary numbers in tubs. Hopefully with 2 900x600mm bins on the bottom for grow outs, ill build up slowly until I need big numbers.


Rick


----------

